# هل الرمله البيضاء ( العجمى ) هى المستخدمه فى كريم التقشير



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
هل الرمله العجمى البيضاء هى التى تستخدم فى كريمات تقشير الوجه والأيدى والكعوب أم أن هناك ماده أخرى توضع مكانها , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## 83moris (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت حد من الاخوة يفيدنا


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

بص يا ريس بالنسبة للرملة العجمى معرفهاش بس ياريت تفيدنا وتعرفنا تركيبها الكيميائى ايه ؟
الى انت بتسال عليه ده اسمه Exfoliating agent وفى اقوال اخرى عوامل التقشير وطبعا لازم تاخد بالك انت هتقشر ايه لان تقشير البطاطس مش زى تقشيير جوز الهند هههههههههههه يعنى لازم تفرق بين التقشير هيتم على الوجه او الجسم او الكعوب .
بالنسبه للتقشير على الوجه والجسم تقدر تستخدم Polystyrene Granular بولى استرين حبيبات بيسموه Styrene MC White 
كمان تقدر تستخدم الملح الخشن او السكر الخشن دا طبعا لو المنتج هيكون خالى من الماء Water free
كمان تقدر تستخدم الفلفل الاسود حبيبات بس طبعا تقول للناس بتوع البشرة الحساسه ميقربوش.
المنتجات الغالية قوى بتستخدم تراب الماس او ماغنيسيوم الومنيوم سيليكات من مصدر طبيعى بكرر تانى ماغنيسيوم الومنيوم سيليكات من مصدر طبيعى طبيعى طبيعى . تحياتى


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم . رملة العجمي هي رمال مثل رمال البلاجات و لكن لونها ابيض و تحتوى شوائب و تركيبها الكيمائي ثاني اكسيد السيلكون و انا لا اعرف تركيب كريمات التقشير و لكن اعتقد انك تحتاج الي ماده مثل الصنفره لعمليه التقشير و تكون طبيعيه و غير مضره بالبشره لذا اعتقد ان انسب ماده هي الكوارتز المطحون نعومه عاليه بالنسبه للبشره اما للكعب فيمكنك استخدام رمال الزجاج الناعمه تحت 40 ميكرون


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (23 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بص يا ريس بالنسبة للرملة العجمى معرفهاش بس ياريت تفيدنا وتعرفنا تركيبها الكيميائى ايه ؟
> الى انت بتسال عليه ده اسمه Exfoliating agent وفى اقوال اخرى عوامل التقشير وطبعا لازم تاخد بالك انت هتقشر ايه لان تقشير البطاطس مش زى تقشيير جوز الهند هههههههههههه يعنى لازم تفرق بين التقشير هيتم على الوجه او الجسم او الكعوب .
> بالنسبه للتقشير على الوجه والجسم تقدر تستخدم Polystyrene Granular بولى استرين حبيبات بيسموه Styrene MC White
> كمان تقدر تستخدم الملح الخشن او السكر الخشن دا طبعا لو المنتج هيكون خالى من الماء Water free
> ...



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس , مش عارفين بس من غير شرحك ده لينا كنا عملنا ايه .


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (23 ديسمبر 2013)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم . رملة العجمي هي رمال مثل رمال البلاجات و لكن لونها ابيض و تحتوى شوائب و تركيبها الكيمائي ثاني اكسيد السيلكون و انا لا اعرف تركيب كريمات التقشير و لكن اعتقد انك تحتاج الي ماده مثل الصنفره لعمليه التقشير و تكون طبيعيه و غير مضره بالبشره لذا اعتقد ان انسب ماده هي الكوارتز المطحون نعومه عاليه بالنسبه للبشره اما للكعب فيمكنك استخدام رمال الزجاج الناعمه تحت 40 ميكرون



جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

العفو يا باشا انا تحت الامر علي قد علمي


----------

